# What's your next purchase...



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Just kind of curious.
For myself, I never quite know, but I believe 2010 is going
to be one of the better years in recent history
For that reasons, 2010, SW, Esplendido, CCE, move to the top
of my "regular" production list.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Need another box of three of boli pcs Al.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Box or three I meant


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

scottw said:


> Need another box of three of boli pcs Al.


Your nothing if not predictable....Those puppy's just smoke so well ROTT


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Want to grab a box or two of the Partagas C3 EL. I think this cigar will be something special in years to come. Could be wrong....I've been wrong before. Once or twice. Lol :lol:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Partagas 8-9-8s. While they're still available.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

bpegler said:


> Partagas 8-9-8s. While they're still available.


Have I missed a news bulletin, or some seasonal thing that everyone else knows? Where are they going?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Partagas 8-9-8s. While they're still available.


These. No doubt. I'm planning to pick up some boxes from '10 and '11 to put down and age myself. Nearly impossible to find any of these aged now, so I might as well do it myself knowing I have control over the storage conditions and they will be aged properly.

Some other recent productions on the list will be CoRo's, Sir Winston's, Espy's, Sig VI, Shorts, PLPC's. This years goal will be to stock on boxes from 2010 to put down for a few years in hopes to be rewarded with my patience. I really want to put a huge focus on these as I feel when it's 2015+ I will regret not doing this when I had the chance to do it.

As for my immediate purchase, I did just order two of these over the weekend and should be shipped this week.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

ten08 said:


> Have I missed a news bulletin, or some seasonal thing that everyone else knows? Where are they going?


Always good to stock up on these. There are dark rumors that the end of their production may be near.

David, you love those beautiful jars don't you?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i think i'm splitting a box of bolivar coronas with a friend...but i'm not sure


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> David, you love those beautiful jars don't you?


YES! It's a freaking disease Bob. Madness I tell you!!

Why do I do it when I could use the funds for more cigars?!?! Lol.

Once the dream house is complete in the next year or two, I hope to have a nice place to display them as some of the jars I do have are quite stunning. Especially the Bolivar China RE Jar and the LGC Cuba RE Jar.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Man, after reading some of those lists, I'm embarassed to say ...  :rofl:


Oh, all right - probably some Boli PCs, some COH customs and (blushing furiously) a bunch of Quinteros. Also researching possible lancero experimentation.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

bpegler said:


> David, you love those beautiful jars don't you?


He is a sucker for a jar....

Bonus and tax return time is next month. I am going to reward myself with a full box of Espys. I've bought 5ers on multiple occasions, but I want a full box for myself. I started on a mission late last summer to stock up on summer time cigars. I've got most of the other big boys covered, just need Espy and maybe a fundy...


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Wonderful lists here!

For me I'm still in the stages of 1.) building a regular production stash and 2.) figuring out what I enjoy/dont enjoy. So thats my purchase plan for the year really.

My next purchase will be to stock up on what I love or really like so far: more Boli (probably the CJs), Party Shorts, and I just ordered a box of San Cristobal El Principes. Its weird because I was gifted that stick by Jeff (harley 33) and at the time I didnt really care for it. I found it _too_ flavorful. But I think because I had never smoked anything like that before-mild and super flavorful (closest on the NC side i can think of is Los Blancos Nine) I found the flavor overbearing. I think I would appreciate it more now. I hate to write it off and they only come in boxes, so I took a leap. If anything, it'll be a fun journey.

Edit*since you guys are saying the 898s may be gone. They moved to the front of my list. I've never had one and would hate to miss it.


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

Like others have said Partagas 8-9-8's. Some whispers in the wind about d/c. ( not sure if true but)...
I am not going to get stuck without them like the BCE's. For me they are hard to find but not impossible.- 1 box 2007
I would like another box S.W - Have a box from 12.
Something LGC that isn't an L.E or R.E. (BTW those LGC jars look amazing.)
Cheers


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

newbcub said:


> Something LGC that isn't an L.E or R.E. (BTW those LGC jars look amazing.)


You try the LGC Inmensos? I know it's an LCDH release, but a nice little stick. I've not smoked a lot of them, but what few I have were filled with tons of flavors, especially floral flavors, which I'd expect from the LGC line. There's not much left in the LGC line as most have been gutted. I think there are only two reg production sticks left and those are the Md'Or No2 and No4.


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks David.
I actually picked up a box of Inmensos last summer. Still resting in the Humi.LOL. 
And have seen some of the Benelux, swiss and U.K releases. ( I think the countries are right.. if not sorry)
Md'or 2 and 4 are all thats left and they are not the easiest to find( for me). When I see them again I will definatley jump. 
BTW really like those jars. 
Cheers.



Starbuck said:


> You try the LGC Inmensos? I know it's an LCDH release, but a nice little stick. I've not smoked a lot of them, but what few I have were filled with tons of flavors, especially floral flavors, which I'd expect from the LGC line. There's not much left in the LGC line as most have been gutted. I think there are only two reg production sticks left and those are the Md'Or No2 and No4.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

As Bob has said the 898V may soon be a memory some these are first followed by Some Cohiba Lanceros Coronas especiales i'm a sucker for a pig tail cap.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Always good to stock up on these. There are dark rumors that the end of their production may be near.


Bob I always appreciate your info as i definitely have not heard about this. I will have to get some more but I doubt I will find anything other than 2012's.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

jdfutureman said:


> Bob I always appreciate your info as i definitely have not heard about this. I will have to get some more but I doubt I will find anything other than 2012's.


Just to be clear John, there hasn't been an official release from HSA verifying this. But, as Tony mentioned, rumors are flying about some very nice skinny cigars.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm thinking on my next purchase-
RASCC
El Principe (rumors on both the above)
CCE
BPC 50 cab
JL1

Decisions decisions? I'm running out of space....lol


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Just to be clear John, there hasn't been an official release from HSA verifying this. But, as Tony mentioned, rumors are flying about some very nice skinny cigars.


Understood and do appreciate the rumors that are passed along by Tony, yourself and others here. While I lived in the large RG world during my nc years I have found a real appreciation for skinny havanas. It's an unfortunate trend.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> Understood and do appreciate the rumors that are passed along by Tony, yourself and others here. While I lived in the large RG world during my nc years *I have found a real appreciation for skinny havanas*. It's an unfortunate trend.


John I was never a real fan of the long and skinny, but after smoking a few aged Cohiba Lancero's, my opinions changed very quickly. Not often can you beat an aged Cohiba Lancero.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> John I was never a real fan of the long and skinny, but after smoking a few aged Cohiba Lancero's, my opinions changed very quickly. Not often can you beat an aged Cohiba Lancero.


Unfortunatley I wouldn't know but I am a big Fundadores and LGC #1 fan!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Sadly I spend next month cigar allocation on ammo.....

and

you can never have enough 898's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

It seems every month lately i spend my cigar allocation on something else. The bad economy means you gotta a borrow from Peter to Pay Paul!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> Sadly I spend next month cigar allocation on ammo.....
> 
> and
> 
> you can never have enough 898's


They're that good, huh, AL? Are they similar to the PSD4s or Shorts in any way or a totally different animal?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

has anyone had the cohiba lancero? I love the lancero size but i haven't had the chance to try a lancero cohiba yet. may have to try to talk some friends into splitting a box


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

[OT] Loki said:


> has anyone had the cohiba lancero? I love the lancero size but i haven't had the chance to try a lancero cohiba yet. may have to try to talk some friends into splitting a box


One of the finest cigars on the planet...No need to hesitate


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Jordan23 said:


> They're that good, huh, AL? Are they similar to the PSD4s or Shorts in any way or a totally different animal?


MANY believe ( me included) that the 898 is the best in the Marca.....The PSD4 have been somewhat disappointing until recent production....and they age wonderfully.

You should be able to try for yourself next week...:nod:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The 898 is a beautiful and powerful cigar. I have only had one of them but it left a lasting impression on me. They are phenomenal!!


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

For me I'm looking at getting some PSD4s, Monte 2's, and some Cohiba Siglo II's. Just a little mix for a noob new to the dark side.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

TonyM said:


> For me I'm looking at getting some PSD4s, Monte 2's, and some Cohiba Siglo II's. Just a little mix for a noob new to the dark side.


Those are all fabulous choices as well.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Only have 1 possibly 2 boxes on the next purchase list-which will take a back seat to finishing a smoking room.. I'm happy to say it's a box i want not one that i need-so besides buying next year's winter smokes,the MGR is on the radar...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Ooooooooh...nice Vit


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Hopefully a box of Por Laranaga Belicosos extra will land in the next couple of days. They are a RE and the box code is from my oldest daughters birth month/year........and a box of partagas presidentes


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> MANY believe ( me included) that the 898 is the best in the Marca.....The PSD4 have been somewhat disappointing until recent production....and they age wonderfully.
> 
> You should be able to try for yourself next week...:nod:


...will do Al! :banana:



avitti said:


> Only have 1 possibly 2 boxes on the next purchase list-which will take a back seat to finishing a smoking room.. I'm happy to say it's a box i want not one that i need-so besides buying next year's winter smokes,the MGR is on the radar...


Tony, what's a MGR? Wild guess... Montecristo Grand Reserve?


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Jordan23 said:


> ...will do Al! :banana:
> 
> Tony, what's a MGR? Wild guess... Montecristo Grand Reserve?


Yes sir......


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

not in in any order...

PSD4s
HU Connie#1s
Siglo IVs
Trini Reyes


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm definitely going with Cohiba robustos next order, and I think some mag 46.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

My first box is still acclimating in the humidor as we speak, but on my “to buy” list is Boli PC, RASS, Monte#2. Also looks like I’m going to need to get my hands on some 898’s. After all this talk I don’t see how I could not buy them. That is what I’m going to tell my wife anyways.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I've read a few things about some of the Vegas Robaina cigars that leads me to believe that I'd really like the flavor profile. But being so new to the dark side I think I might be doing myself a disservice not trying some of the more well known offerings first. So I'm a little unsure of what the next purchase will be. Form reading this it looks like it's going to include some 898's though. Thats sounds like a cigar I don't want to miss.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

So many on my list.. when I pull the trigger in the spring it will be:

1) Party Shorts
2) RASS
3) Monte #2

***Cohiba Robusto (Will get these from the island when I finally go back)


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Some more:

RASS
Boli PC
PSD4
Monty #2

And probably some 898......one member called them "candy sticks" way back when I first got a box...they were right, hard to stay away from and good all the way to the nub.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

The Party 898 is becoming the new Party Short. Just a tad bit longer. Lol.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> The Party 898 is becoming the new Party Short. Just a tad bit longer. Lol.


Starbuck-if there were more hours to the day i might agree with you----but for 20-30 minutes nothing beats the party shorts----------IMO


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I am going to go on a Bolivar streak and stock up for the years to come as i really lean towards these becoming some of my favs.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> I am going to go on a Bolivar streak and stock up for the years to come as i really lean towards these becoming some of my favs.


Jim I think that's a good idea. Have a pair of BBF boxes and love them. I just ordered a BRC box as these are delish with a little time on them.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I am thinking the next purchase will be some Party Shorts, hoping for a bonus or something at work so I can get some more CoRos though.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

avitti said:


> Starbuck-if there were more hours to the day i might agree with you----but for *20-30 minutes* nothing beats the party shorts----------IMO


Holey underwear! :shocked: That's fast!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

After reviewing another thread I think I would definitely add a box or two of H. Upmann Royal Robustos.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

piperdown said:


> After reviewing another thread I think I would definitely add a box or two of H. Upmann Royal Robustos.


Same here


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Just hit the confirm button on a small order
1 box of RASCC
And a sampler pack ( CCE x2, HUpmann #2 x2, and a JL #1). Try these out before pulling the trigger on a full box.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Great thread...thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> The Party 898 is becoming the new Party Short. Just a tad bit longer. Lol.


Its funny you say that on occasion i have been known to cut an 898V in half!
Great smoke but it tastes nothing like the short.
But it was an experiment at first and then i started to like the taste LOL!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its funny you say that on occasion i have been known to cut an 898V in half!
> Great smoke but it tastes nothing like the short.
> But it was an experiment at first and then i started to like the taste LOL!


That's one way to stretch the supply of 898's!


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

I would really like to try the h up royal robusto and the monte 520. Ive gone pretty deep in Monte stuff but from the sounds of it I should add the 520. 

I have a couple larger orders pending. Once Im whole on those orders I will start the hunt for a few royal robustos and monte 520s to try before I dive into boxes.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I just pulled the trigger on a box of Boli RCs, a box of RASS, and a 3-pack of RyJ Churchills. I'm planning to throw the RCs in the back of the humidor and forget about them for a while. Damn you guys!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I just realized that my next order is not what I thought it was. I thought I added a 3-pack of Hoyo Epicure No. 2s and what I actually added was No. 1s. Oh, well...


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

All the above...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I guess my next for sure buy is a bundle of CF custom rolls.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Definetly the 898! I smoked the one gifted from Al last night and boy o boy...:dance:


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Jordan23 said:


> Definetly the 898! I smoked the one gifted from Al last night and boy o boy...:dance:


Great choice and one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

I caved. I just sent the payment for another order, before even receiving my first..... This is a slippery slope indeed..... Purchased a 10 count box of Partagas 898's, I keep hearing about them whenever CC's are brought up, so mind as well order some to find out what the hype is about, right?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't feel bad, Sam; I made my second order before the first arrived as well. The first arrived today; maybe it's time for a third?


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

The Party 898 and HdM Epicure Especial boxes of 10 have been on my short list for a long time.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

A box of cohiba siglo II once all the current events settle down.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

More cheapies...RyJ No. 2s and Cedro de luxe No. 3s.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

piperdown said:


> That's one way to stretch the supply of 898's!


Actually cut in half they yield 50 cigars. The price is on par with a cab of Partagas shorts.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

piperdown said:


> I guess my next for sure buy is a bundle of CF custom rolls.


You'll be very happy with these for sure. I'm picking up a couple for myself as these will be great when Spring and Summer rolls around.

Just picked up 15 Mercer PDR custom rolls.

In the process of tracking down some Partagas Serie C3. After a little chat and discussion with Al, we believe these are going to be very good which means I'm stocking up. I smoked one last week and will likely smoke another before pulling the trigger on boxes.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> You'll be very happy with these for sure. I'm picking up a couple for myself as these will be great when Spring and Summer rolls around.
> 
> Just picked up 15 Mercer PDR custom rolls.
> 
> In the process of tracking down some Partagas Serie C3. After a little chat and discussion with Al, we believe these are going to be very good which means I'm stocking up. I smoked one last week and will likely smoke another before pulling the trigger on boxes.


I agree with you and Al. The Party C3 is real good now and I believe it will continue to get better with time.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

CeeGar said:


> I agree with you and Al. The Party C3 is real good now and I believe it will continue to get better with time.


I've enjoyed the couple that I have had. Not the typical "in your face" young Party.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow i guess i am in the minority all my friends think there great an i just don't get it.
I mean its an okay cigar but to me its like what the Maduro5 was to the Cohiba.
So unlike the Partagas Marca and that's okay if there was something special there.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow i guess i am in the minority all my friends think there great an i just don't get it.
> I mean its an okay cigar but to me its like what the Maduro5 was to the Cohiba.
> So unlike the Partagas Marca and that's okay if there was something special there.


You and Tony V are party whores.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

MarkC said:


> More cheapies...RyJ No. 2s and Cedro de luxe No. 3s.


I hear so many conflicting opinions of the RyJ line. How do the No. 2s and CDL no. 3s smoke anyway??? For the most part I really enjoy the Short Church.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Never had 'em before, but judging from the lack of reaction here, I probably goofed.  All I've had before is the Short Churchill, which was the stick that convinced me that Cubans were worth the hassle.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

My next purchase is going to be some CoRo's. Just got a nice box of Espy's. Looking forward to smoking those. Just need to find the 2 plus hours.....


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Smoke0ne said:


> Purchased a 10 count box of Partagas 898's


Great smokes, but I never could understand the making _*that cigar*_ a 10 count box....just not right IMHO :crazy:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Just nabbed some boli rcs, bbfs and some party shorts. Box of boli pcs next!


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I figure my next purchase will be here any day (I hope) so what will be after that will be a box of Monte #4's


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a long list of things I want to try. Probably start with Party Shorts and some 898's.


----------

